

Ask HN: Where to host site that will upset some companies? - opp

Not NSA-proof required, just need a host for content that will upset some business owners, content that won&#x27;t be taken down.
======
mooism2
I'd suggest hosting it in a jurisdiction those business owners are not
familiar with.

~~~
opp
as in .se?

skimmed untraceableblog, picked up some useful insights there

